#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  OFICIAL: Família WOM com suporte ao IPv6

## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados,

Há tempo o mercado vem pedindo suporte ao IPv6 nos atuais produtos da Família WOM e finalmente ele está disponível.

Estamos lançando a versão 6.1 - BETA, disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários possam utilizar as novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs. 

*Novidades:*

Suporte básico IPV6:
» Configuração de IPv6 via SSH e GUI;
» Suporte a Dual Stack (IPv4 + IPv6);
» Suporte a Router Advertisement (RA);
» PPPoE com suporte a IPv6 e Prefix Delegation (PD);
» DHCPv6 com PD;
» Servidor DHCPv6 Stateless e Statefull.

*Melhorias:*

» Melhoria em modo cliente, onde ao acessar remotamente, realizado o site survey e clicado em conectar, caia a conexão e não voltava;
» Melhoria no algoritmo de modulação, onde quando em modo Ipoll, em algumas situações o produto modulava somente em 1Mb, derrubando o tráfego de dados;
» Melhoria no modo AP, onde ocorria de os Clientes não voltarem a conectar após realizar site survey no WOM 5000 (modo AP);
» Melhoria no protocolo de Discovery, onde não reportava informações para UBNT Discovery/AirControl a partir da versão 6.0;
» Melhoria na validação do campo de criptografia na interface WEB, onde alterava caso o cliente alterasse manualmente a base onde estava conectado anteriormente, alterando diretamente o SSID, sem realizar o Site Survey.

*NOTAS:*
A versão para equipamentos SiSo não possuem:
» Módulo AP

http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1036&t=56722

----------


## marcolol1981

Parabéns Intelbras!!! com certeza uma ótima noticia no inicio da semana

funcinando 100% aqui nos clientes que coloquei já... sem falar no peso que saiu das costas rsrsrsrs

----------


## haragonet

Show hein... Funcionando perfeito aqui tbm ! Tem q elogiar também de vez em quando kkk[emoji1376][emoji1376]


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## maykcosta

Aproveitando o tópico que já fala do produto, meu problema com as wom 5000 é que as vezes elas param de comunicar com a torre (wan) e só volta se reiniciar pelo firware, não adianta tirar da tomada, direto tem um cliente reclamando e enquanto não vou na casa do cliente e faço o reinicio não vou, em alguns caso fica acontecendo toda semana e se eu conectar em outro painel da torre resolve, e quando esta com esse problema o ccq fica 100% meio que bugado pq o normal é ficar oscilando

----------


## maykcosta

Tenho mais de 200
equipamentos desse instalado e o unico defeito pra mim é esse.

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## juniorbin

No meu ponto de vista, acho que a Intelbras deveria resolver os MUITOS BUGS da linha WOM 5000 principalmente em modo IPOLL que nunca rodou perfeito com quedas no PPPoe instabilidades e etc. Para aí sim partir para implementações como IPv6 etc... daqui uns dias os equipamentos vai ter um monte de bugiganga e nada funciona redondo!, Galera da Intelbras, vamos trabalhar em cima dos Bugs depois implementa coisas novas!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aproveitando o tópico que já fala do produto, meu problema com as wom 5000 é que as vezes elas param de comunicar com a torre (wan) e só volta se reiniciar pelo firware, não adianta tirar da tomada, direto tem um cliente reclamando e enquanto não vou na casa do cliente e faço o reinicio não vou, em alguns caso fica acontecendo toda semana e se eu conectar em outro painel da torre resolve, e quando esta com esse problema o ccq fica 100% meio que bugado pq o normal é ficar oscilando


Prezado maykcosta, bom dia.

Tendo em vista que não há diferença entre o reinício do equipamento pela interface WEB e através da interrupção de sua alimentação, é provável que o seu problema esteja sendo resolvido, mesmo que momentaneamente, por outro procedimento que esteja sendo realizado, pois como você mesmo informou, ao trocar de painel o problema é resolvido. Para que possamos lhe auxiliar a diagnosticar o que está havendo no seu cenário, precisaremos acompanhar os testes em tempo real, para isso entre em contato com o nosso suporte técnico através de um dos números do link abaixo.

www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> No meu ponto de vista, acho que a Intelbras deveria resolver os MUITOS BUGS da linha WOM 5000 principalmente em modo IPOLL que nunca rodou perfeito com quedas no PPPoe instabilidades e etc. Para aí sim partir para implementações como IPv6 etc... daqui uns dias os equipamentos vai ter um monte de bugiganga e nada funciona redondo!, Galera da Intelbras, vamos trabalhar em cima dos Bugs depois implementa coisas novas!


Caro juniorbin, boa tarde.

Recentemente, em virtude das reclamações através do Under-Linux sobre o desempenho da família WOM 5000 com o protocolo iPoll, realizamos uma força tarefa com a nossa equipe de suporte técnico para entrar em contato com todos os clientes que relatavam estar com problemas de desempenho, tudo isso em virtude de não nos depararmos em nossos outros canais de suporte com o baixo desempenho citado aqui. Dentre os clientes que realizamos o contato, a maioria teve o seu problema resolvido de imediato com ajustes de configuração e dimensionamento dos equipamentos e os que nos relatavam que o problema demorava para acontecer ou acontecia esporadicamente ainda estão em acompanhamento. Em resumo, nós da Intelbras estamos à disposição para ajudar os nossos clientes através dos nossos canais de suporte em quaisquer dúvidas ou dificuldades relacionadas aos nossos equipamentos e quanto ao desenvolvimento do IPv6, este foi o ponto de melhoria mais citado em todos os nossos canais de contato. 


Link para o post da chamada aos clientes.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...530#post791530

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux, bom dia.

A campanha de contato com os clientes que estão enfrentando problemas com o desempenho do iPoll ainda está ativa. Para solicitar um contato do nosso suporte técnico a respeito de baixo desempenho com os WOM 5000 operando com iPoll, basta enviar um e-mail para [email protected] com assunto *Under-Linux, e o corpo do e-mail deverá conter seu nome completo, telefones para contato e usuário do Under-Linux.

*Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

To tentando atualizar remotamente, porém não consigo ele trava no envio em 2% e logo depois vai pra essa tela: http://prntscr.com/caa5id

O rádio já não abre mais a pagina, fica só tentando carregar. Porém continua respondendo ping normalmente http://prntscr.com/caa6fh

Já tentei com Chrome, Mozilla, IE e nada http://prntscr.com/caa892 aparentimente é como se ele fica-se fora do ar enquanto tento enviar.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> To tentando atualizar remotamente, porém não consigo ele trava no envio em 2% e logo depois vai pra essa tela: http://prntscr.com/caa5id
> 
> O rádio já não abre mais a pagina, fica só tentando carregar. Porém continua respondendo ping normalmente http://prntscr.com/caa6fh
> 
> Já tentei com Chrome, Mozilla, IE e nada http://prntscr.com/caa892 aparentimente é como se ele fica-se fora do ar enquanto tento enviar.


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.

Este problema ocorre somente com um WOM5000 ou com todos que testou?
Alguns navegadores (Ex. Google Chrome em suas versões mais recentes) mostram no canto inferior esquerdo o andamento do envio do arquivo, ao tentar fazer a atualização o envio é feito por completo?
Com outras versões de firmware o problema também ocorre?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.
> 
> Este problema ocorre somente com um WOM5000 ou com todos que testou?
> Alguns navegadores (Ex. Google Chrome em suas versões mais recentes) mostram no canto inferior esquerdo o andamento do envio do arquivo, ao tentar fazer a atualização o envio é feito por completo?
> Com outras versões de firmware o problema também ocorre?
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Minha rede só tem wom 5000 mimo. Testei em 2 clientes diferentes. No canto inferior do Chrome ele trava em 2%, 3% e depois passa para página que postei a foto. A versão 6 atualizei todos remotamente, posso tentar enviar a 6 novamente pra ver se funciona (mais ele já está na 6).

Chrome: http://prntscr.com/cacs12

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Veja o vídeo:



Tô tentando atualizar remotamente.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Veja o vídeo:
> 
> 
> 
> Tô tentando atualizar remotamente.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.

Aguarde que entraremos em contato com você ainda hoje.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Beleza fico no aguardo.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## meyknho

> Beleza fico no aguardo.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


 @*NielsonPadilha*, conseguiu att os WOM 5000 ai mano? por aqui não tive problema para atualizar nenhum... 

Se obteve êxito para atualizar, deixa aqui informações sobre os resultados que obteve com o IPOLL, vi que houve melhorias.

*no Changelog da 6.1:
*
*» Melhoria no algoritmo de modulação, onde quando em modo Ipoll, em algumas situações o produto modulava somente em 1Mb, derrubando o tráfego de dados;
*
Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*NielsonPadilha*, conseguiu att os WOM 5000 ai mano? por aqui não tive problema para atualizar nenhum... 
> 
> Se obteve êxito para atualizar, deixa aqui informações sobre os resultados que obteve com o IPOLL, vi que houve melhorias.
> 
> *no Changelog da 6.1:
> *
> *» Melhoria no algoritmo de modulação, onde quando em modo Ipoll, em algumas situações o produto modulava somente em 1Mb, derrubando o tráfego de dados;
> *
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Ola amigo, bati cabeça com pessoal da intelbras e ainda não descobri. É como se quando passa-se pelo mikrotik (PPPOE) alguma coisa estive-se bloqueando, só consegui atualizar plugando um cabo diretamente no switch onde não passava pela rb e coloquei IP estático no cliente e no meu pc.

Simplesmente não sei oque pode ser. Você atualizou as suas conectadas no PPPoE ? tanto no cliente como na sua conexão ?

Abraços

----------


## meyknho

> Ola amigo, bati cabeça com pessoal da intelbras e ainda não descobri. É como se quando passa-se pelo mikrotik (PPPOE) alguma coisa estive-se bloqueando, só consegui atualizar plugando um cabo diretamente no switch onde não passava pela rb e coloquei IP estático no cliente e no meu pc.
> 
> Simplesmente não sei oque pode ser. Você atualizou as suas conectadas no PPPoE ? tanto no cliente como na sua conexão ?
> 
> Abraços


Sim, atualizei remotamente todos os 21 clientes de uma base que se conectam através de PPPoE no Mikrotik.

*Acredito que você use o IP que o WOM 5000 recebe na WAN para acessar-lo.

Se você usa algum servidor cache, recomendo que coloque a range de IP seus clientes como DESTINO_FORA_DO_CACHE.
*
*Não se preocupe, pois seus clientes continuaram passando pelo cache, ele apenas vai impedir o cacheamento das páginas de interface do WOM 5000, roteadores etc...
*
Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Sim, atualizei remotamente todos os 21 clientes de uma base que se conectam através de PPPoE no Mikrotik.
> 
> *Acredito que você use o IP que o WOM 5000 recebe na WAN para acessar-lo.
> 
> Se você usa algum servidor cache, recomendo que coloque a range de IP seus clientes como DESTINO_FORA_DO_CACHE.
> *
> *Não se preocupe, pois seus clientes continuaram passando pelo cache, ele apenas vai impedir o cacheamento das páginas de interface do WOM 5000, roteadores etc...
> *
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Sim utilizo o ip da wan para acessar a antena, porém uso a porta 8080 na wom que não deveria passar no cache que só trabalha na 80. Tô usando atualmente o thundercache.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## meyknho

> Sim utilizo o ip da wan para acessar a antena, porém uso a porta 8080 na wom que não deveria passar no cache que só trabalha na 80. Tô usando atualmente o thundercache.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Se estiver usando o Thunder Cache 7.2, ele funciona em Bridge portanto ele faz um tunelamento de todas conexões, pode ser que o WOM 5000 esteja passando por ele, tenta fazer o mesmo Update desativando ele...

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Se estiver usando o Thunder Cache 7.2, ele funciona em Bridge portanto ele faz um tunelamento de todas conexões, pode ser que o WOM 5000 esteja passando por ele, tenta fazer o mesmo Update desativando ele...
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Tô usando thunder 7.1

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Resolvi o problema mudando a porta dos equipamentos de 8080 para outra porta e por precaução coloquei uma regra de sem CACHE para minha rede de clientes.


Sugestão: Intelbras vocês não teriam como criar um programa ou script para atualizar CPE's em massa ? isso seria muito bom para quem já tem uma rede grande.

OBrigado

----------


## meyknho

> Resolvi o problema mudando a porta dos equipamentos de 8080 para outra porta e por precaução coloquei uma regra de sem CACHE para minha rede de clientes.
> 
> 
> Sugestão: Intelbras vocês não teriam como criar um programa ou script para atualizar CPE's em massa ? isso seria muito bom para quem já tem uma rede grande.
> 
> OBrigado


Nielson assim que testar deixa os resultados do IPOLL aqui pra gente! 

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Resolvi o problema mudando a porta dos equipamentos de 8080 para outra porta e por precaução coloquei uma regra de sem CACHE para minha rede de clientes.
> 
> 
> Sugestão: Intelbras vocês não teriam como criar um programa ou script para atualizar CPE's em massa ? isso seria muito bom para quem já tem uma rede grande.
> 
> OBrigado


Bom dia NielsonPadilha.

Muito obrigado pela sugestão, ela foi encaminhada aos responsáveis pelo desenvolvimento do WOM 5000 e em até 30 dias teremos o parecer se será ou não implementada.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Fui atualizar uma antena e o cliente desligou a a antena no meio do processo. Agora a antena não está acessível. Oque posso fazer? A antena é nova.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Fui atualizar uma antena e o cliente desligou a a antena no meio do processo. Agora a antena não está acessível. Oque posso fazer? A antena é nova.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.

Você já foi até o cliente verificar como estão os LEDs de indicação deste equipamento?
Ele responde ao reset físico?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.
> 
> Você já foi até o cliente verificar como estão os LEDs de indicação deste equipamento?
> Ele responde ao reset físico?
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


O tec tentou resetar mais não conseguiu. Estava aceso o Led de power e lan. Ele segurou por 20s o resetar e soltou mais não estava (piscando os leds). Retiramos os equipamentos e vou testar amanhã. 

Sobre o ipoll não consegui usar, ativei nas torres e alguns clientes começaram a desconectar da torre e pppoe. Removi o ipoll e deixei em n estabilizou.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O tec tentou resetar mais não conseguiu. Estava aceso o Led de power e lan. Ele segurou por 20s o resetar e soltou mais não estava (piscando os leds). Retiramos os equipamentos e vou testar amanhã. 
> 
> Sobre o ipoll não consegui usar, ativei nas torres e alguns clientes começaram a desconectar da torre e pppoe. Removi o ipoll e deixei em n estabilizou.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Bom dia NielsonPadilha.

Estamos acompanhando o seu caso e entraremos em contato assim que tivermos novidades.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Alguma novidade? estou querendo usar ipoll na minha rede. mais sinto que quando ativo ele a sensação dele ser muito sensível e perde conexão com ap.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Alguma novidade? estou querendo usar ipoll na minha rede. mais sinto que quando ativo ele a sensação dele ser muito sensível e perde conexão com ap.


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.

Estamos cientes que você está enfrentando dificuldades em operar com o protocolo iPoll em seu provedor, porém ainda não diagnosticamos a causa das quedas na conexão, recebemos o arquivo de análise do sistema que você nos enviou e ele será analisado. Retornaremos o contato assim que concluída a análise.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Entendi, tenho notado que mesmo em modo N ainda assim alguns clientes que estão com sinais bons as vezes perdem conexão com AP. Que coisa estranha to ficando de cabelo em pé com isso.....

----------

